# Ein Rätsel für euch :)



## abe15 (22. März 2009)

Ich stehe grade vor einem Rätsel, das ich absolut nicht lösen kann. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also:
Auf einem Tisch liegen 13 Münzen. Alle Münzen sind gleich groß, gleich schwer, und sind in keiner Weise unterschiedlich markiert.
8 Münzen zeigen Kopf und 5 Münzen zeigen Zahl.
Der Raum ist dunkel und ihr habt Handschuhe an, so dass ihr nichts ertasten könnt.
Nun zur Aufgabe:
Macht aus den 13 Münzen 2 Haufen, egal wieviele Münzen auf einem Stapel sind.
Ziel ist es jedoch das in beiden Haufen gleich viele Münzen die Zahl zeigen.
Ihr dürft alle Münzen so oft umdrehen wie ihr wollt.

Viel Spaß, wenn ihr es löst seid ihr intelligenter als ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=1440
Nix gegen dich..., aber der Thread müsste mal hierhin verschoben werden.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. März 2009)

Das ist imho kein Rätsel sondern Zufall. Wenn du weder was sehen noch was ertasten kannst, hast du auch keine Möglichkeit, zu prüfen, ob die Münzen Kopf oder Zahl zeigen.


----------



## abe15 (22. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das ist imho kein Rätsel sondern Zufall. Wenn du weder was sehen noch was ertasten kannst, hast du auch keine Möglichkeit, zu prüfen, ob die Münzen Kopf oder Zahl zeigen.



Und da liegt das Problem. Es muss eine Lösung geben -.-


----------



## chopi (22. März 2009)

Müssen auf den bieden haufen insgesamt alle münzen liegen?

(Btw,das sollte wirklich verschoben werden)


----------



## Nimmue (22. März 2009)

liegen die denn von anfang an auf einem haufen? oder da auch schon getrennt?

sonst würde ich einma alle umdrehen, dann hab ich 8 zahl und kann die in je 4 aufteilen, den rest der münzen schieb ich einfach irgendwohin =)


----------



## spectrumizer (22. März 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> liegen die denn von anfang an auf einem haufen? oder da auch schon getrennt?


Würde sagen in einer Reihe.



Nimmue schrieb:


> sonst würde ich einma alle umdrehen, dann hab ich 8 zahl und kann die in je 4 aufteilen, den rest der münzen schieb ich einfach irgendwohin =)


Und woher willst du - wenn du sie umdrehst - wissen, was oben ist, wenn du a) weder sehen noch b) tasten kannst?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und woher willst du - wenn du sie umdrehst - wissen, was oben ist, wenn du a) weder sehen noch b) tasten kannst?


Wenn sie von anfang an getrennt wären (wie sie annahm) hätte man einfach alle umdrehen müssen und hätte dann logischerweise 8 zahl und 5 kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (22. März 2009)

So nachdem ich mich beim Rätselsteller mal umgehört hab habe ich die Lösung erfahren können.
Die Münzen lagen am Anfang übrigens alle auf dem selben Haufen^^
Also:
Man nimmt sich einfach 5 Münzen, egal welche, und dreht diese 5 um. Diese 5 Münzen sind der erste Haufen, die 8 verbleibenden der 2. Haufen. Egal wie mans macht, am Ende hat man garantiert auf beiden Seiten gleich viele Münzen die Zahl zeigen.
Pure Mathematik^^


----------

